

Ask HN: How to stay completely free from prying eyes? Like NSA, etc - proliferation

If they monitor traffic at the ISP level and have backdoors to all major modes of communication, can anybody give a step-by-step, full on survival guide to staying clear? VPNs? Encryption? I want 100%, or as close to it as possible.
======
deadfall
Tor. I turned my raspberry pi into a Tor proxy to hide all traffic.

[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/06/18/onion-pi-pack-
wsmall...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/06/18/onion-pi-pack-wsmall-
antenna-make-a-raspberry-pi-tor-proxy-raspberrypi/)

~~~
proliferation
What's the advantage of creating one of these as opposed to just connecting to
Tor with your computer?

~~~
deadfall
All traffic from the computer proxy through Tor e.g. Skype, Spotify, Chrome...

~~~
arshsingh
What if i run tor on my computer and apply a system wide proxy through that
port (9050 by default), is that any different from your setup ?

------
arshsingh
check this out : [https://prism-break.org/](https://prism-break.org/)

